# I forget to mark the can/endbell before disassembly



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am rebuliding an old mod motor with adjustable timing. Is there any way to figure out where I should tighten the endbell down at?? I can not find any manufacters marks or any marks from a previous rebuild so I cam clueless...
Anybody got a fix for this? Please need help before I loose track of ths last of my marbles


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I just hook up a battery to the car or truck and let the speed controller do the work pull the trigger or whatever controller you got and have it in the full forward positiion,while holding the motor listen to the rpm's for the best performance,itll take time to get it just right.


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Witch motor is it? All mod motors I ever owned had timing marks.
Let me look at one and I'll pm you some help
Richard T


----------



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

It is a Team Luna ASMO super modified, probably like 10 years old. I am leaving to go pick up pizza for the family but I will post some pics later tonight. Thank you both for the help.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Put the motor together, Put some power to it. If it runs backwards turn the endbell 180 degrees.
Timing on a mod motor should be about 12 degrees. With power to the motor, you should be able to run it, looking at the back of the motor, turn the endbell clockwise. You will hear the motor spool up as you turn it. It is a matter of finding a sweet spot. 
There is a mod motor timing jig, but they are hard to find.


----------



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, the thing is still sitting on my workbench because my job got very busy and I have not had time to fool with it. I need to post some pictures, hopefully tonight. 

I am a little worried about trying to run and adjust at the same time....
Can I use just a cell or 2 so the thing will not be going crazy on me?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

rc_fanatic.1 said:


> I am rebuliding an old mod motor with adjustable timing. Is there any way to figure out where I should tighten the endbell down at?? I can not find any manufacters marks or any marks from a previous rebuild so I cam clueless...
> Anybody got a fix for this? Please need help before I loose track of ths last of my marbles


Japan stamp on the motor is always positive.
Except for the Epic monster stock motor.


----------



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

This motor is a Yokomo, I think RPMs comment should help me out. Thanks


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

rc_fanatic.1 said:


> Thanks for the advice, the thing is still sitting on my workbench because my job got very busy and I have not had time to fool with it. I need to post some pictures, hopefully tonight.
> 
> I am a little worried about trying to run and adjust at the same time....
> Can I use just a cell or 2 so the thing will not be going crazy on me?


It is not a big deal. Out of the car, no pinion on it.
You can hold it in a vise or with a pair of vise grips gently.


----------

